# Fly line recommendations



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna mostly fish in Santa Rosa sound from Navarre to Choctawhatchee Bay and flats near Eglin and Mid Bay. 1' to 12' of water mostly. I know I need a shooting taper for our wind around here but didn't know if sinking/floating line is better and which brand works best. I know most fly fishermen tinker so I'm sure there's a lot out there.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Gonna mostly fish in Santa Rosa sound from Navarre to Choctawhatchee Bay and flats near Eglin and Mid Bay. 1' to 12' of water mostly. I know I need a shooting taper for our wind around here but didn't know if sinking/floating line is better and which brand works best. I know most fly fishermen tinker so I'm sure there's a lot out there.


It'll cost more than that set up you bought to get a good line. Start w/a floating line. Sinking lines will not be fun if your just learning. :no:
Airflo Bonefish/Redfish would be a great line to learn with. Shooting heads might be something you want after you've master casting it. I love a floating Rio outbound short get that if your stuck on a shooting line retail is 79.95. Have fun.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

wtbfishin said:


> It'll cost more than that set up you bought to get a good line. Start w/a floating line. Sinking lines will not be fun if your just learning. :no:
> Airflo Bonefish/Redfish would be a great line to learn with. Shooting heads might be something you want after you've master casting it. I love a floating Rio outbound short get that if your stuck on a shooting line retail is 79.95. Have fun.


Haha yea I'm doing pretty good right now as far as $$$. My wife was sooo"excited" when I told her I was starting a new new hobby. I want to buy good line now so I can just take my lined reel over to my next rod if I upgrade. It didn't occur to me until you mentioned it that pulling line out of the water to cast will be difficult. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Fly fishing stuff adds up quick. You may need to get on a matching dollar for dollar deal w/the wife. They'll never think you need what you need. I get stuff in little packaged mailed to the house regularly always saying this is it for a while now. Especially if you start tying your own patterns and if you stick w/it most likely that's going to happen. :whistling: Really there is no end to what you will need .


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

I would get a weight forward floating line to get started. It's going to be a lot easier to cast and learn with. I have one for all my rods. Sinking lines are great but a little more difficult to cast. Get used to a floater before you get the sinker. You are going to need both anyway. 

RIO and SA make some great lines. I know you want to cut costs starting out but you also don't want to set yourself up for failure either. The difference in a quality line over a cheap one is amazing. Same way with rods. I'm not knocking your equipment. I have some rods that I bought new for $15. There are lots of fun rods out there. But they aren't always the easiest to cast. All I'm saying is that if you have problems starting out, it might not be you. It could be the equipment. I also not some snob that thinks you have to have the most expensive rod ever. My most expensive rod is $400 but that's because i had a buddy that owned a flyshop. My favorite rod was only $189. And I tried 7 other rods to find it. It was the cheapest of the 7 but cast the best to me. That's the other thing you are going to find. What casts great for you may not cast great for someone else.

I'm actually horrible at it. Just plain horrible. But I enjoy it the most. Going to enjoy some it next week right off the beach.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys. As always you guys are a lot of help. After reading your recommendations I went with 8wt Rio Bonefish Quickshooter WFF. Found it on Amazon for $45. It will be here in two days (I love amazon prime). I'll let you guys know how it went once I get it stretched out. Hopefully I'll have a report to go with it.:yes:


----------

